# How to downgrade from CM10 to CM9?



## astewes (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm sure I'm not the first to ask about how to downgrade, but I need some help nonetheless.

When I heard about the CM10 "preview" by Jcsullins that became available for the Touchpad, I installed it, just to see how big of an upgrade it was. At first, I didn't think I'd care about having no audio/video acceleration. But after getting a chance to place around with CM10, I wanted to downgrade to CM9, as it's obviously more stable.

I rebooted in Clockworkmod Recovery and then re-installed the CM9 nightly that I'd been using beforehand. When I went to reboot the system, I found that the CM loading animation (the Android character floating in front of an animated background) was stuck. I let the device sit for at least 10 minutes, but it never progressed past this animation.

Could someone please instruct me how to downgrade the right way, or at least point me in the direction of an existing thread that covers this topic? I'd like to avoid having to wipe the device, if possible, as I have a number of ebooks that I sent to the tablet. But re-loading them won't be the end of the world...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

id recommend restoring from the nandroid backup im sure you made beforehand

otherwise, its gotta be a wipe


----------

